# How to fix glass doors?



## jemshkoj (May 20, 2012)

my friend and her brother recently broke her glass doors while her parents were away.. How would you fix them?
How much would it cost?
What would you need?
How long would it take??
the door is 2 by 8 and weatherproofed
________________
http://www.getridofbedbugsathome.com/bed-bugs-treatment/


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure that there will be much expertise here for glass door repairs, considering these forums are focused on Home Theater.

I would first call local glass shops and get estimates on the repairs. From those estimates perhaps you can gather whether or not it is reasonable to DIY.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Most local glass shops can cut new glass to fit your needs. A lot of them will even be able to install it in the door for you. No idea of the cost, a couple of phone calls should net you all the info you need.


----------

